# Introducing Colbie



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

She is our first havanese and we are picking her up on Sunday. Can't wait.

She is also sisters with Dory's new girl Myka and I guess that makes her half sisters with Quincy as well.

Ron (and Colbie)


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations! She's adorable!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats! What a litte doll! Whimsy looked just like that as a puppy. Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I love her! She is adorable


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Such a little cutie. Lucky you, you have so much fun and love ahead.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie pie she is!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Colbie is so cute love her coloring.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

:welcome: Ron and Colbie. As everyone has said, she is a cutie. Enjoy.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Collie is a little doll! Congrats and welcome!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Cutie pie!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Yay more puppies, Colbie is adorable. Hopefully Colbie, Myka and Quincy will be able to get together for playdates if you are all close by.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

ColbyBlu said:


> She is our first havanese and we are picking her up on Sunday. Can't wait.
> 
> She is also sisters with Dory's new girl Myka and I guess that makes her half sisters with Quincy as well.
> 
> Ron (and Colbie)


We're all family :grouphug:


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks like we're going Sunday to pick up Myka. Maybe we'll be able to meet you


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Dory said:


> Looks like we're going Sunday to pick up Myka. *Maybe we'll be able to meet you [/*QUOTE]
> 
> Looking forward to it


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Colbie's too cute for words! She looks a lot like Kallie too at that age.


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome Colbie! What a beauty!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty baby! You are going to be so busy!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome and congratulations!!!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

*Colbie's home*

We picked Colbie up yesterday and brought her home! She was such a good girl in the car and had her first ride on the ferry and even with the rocking she traveled like she has done it a thousand times.

She loves hanging with my younger daughter and although she has had a few accidents she is adjusting well to the new place, smells and sights 

Slept well last night with only one wake up and peed on her pad then back to bed.

She is enjoying a nap at the moment.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratualtions!!!!

She's so cute and it sounds like you are off to a good start.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Awe, she is sooo cute!!! That is a good girl!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Congratulations. She's gorgeous. So much love and fun ahead of you


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is such a cutie pie. Have a blast with her they grow up fast!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

She is just precious! I wouldn't get anything done but hugging & kissing that sweet face.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Colbie has a darling little face. Hope everyone is having fun! :cheer2:


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Some additional photos, I can't stop taking them, lol.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh my goodness Colbie is such a cutie! Don't worry you'll be taking way more pictures this is only the beginning. It looks like she likes her crate, good job! It also looks like you have a back sleeper, I think I might be getting one of those, Timmy rarely sleeps on his back.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Colbie is sooo cute. I love the first one.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

very cute. Welcome to the family!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

3 more


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

The sweetest face ever. *faint*


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Congratulations on Colbie, she looks gorgeous. She seems to have grown even between the photos you've posted! Goodness, it does happen so quickly!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Colbie is adorable!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Sweet sweet Colbie. I love her ears and nose.


----------



## Herminny (Oct 6, 2013)

Loving the photos, she is adorable! Making me very excited to pick up my puppy in 3 weeks!


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

What a beautiful puppy!


----------

